# Comets Summary - Van on what he said to Figgs



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 






> Point guard Ukari Figgs spent her third day working with the Comets on Tuesday. Her arrival in training camp came after listening to an intense job of selling the Comets by coach Van Chancellor. "I don't mind telling you what I told Figgs. I said, `Figgs, I'm going to be frank with you, you've got a no-brainer,' " Chancellor said. " `You're going to have to turn down big-time money to play for me, but that's a no-brainer to me.' "She said, `Explain that to me.' I said, `Well, I believe that at my age or your age, you can be a mechanical engineer any time you want to be. You can't ride the firetrucks but one time in your life.' "She asked, `What's the firetrucks?' I said `In Houston after we have a shot at winning the championship, you ride the fire trucks.' "And that's what I tried to sell her on. You only have one time in life to play basketball. Cynthia Cooper's proved that to me." Figgs, who has a degree in mechanical engineering, is on hiatus from a high-paying job with Toyota in her hometown of Georgetown, Ky. Figgs spent her first three years in the WNBA with the Los Angeles Sparks and became a free agent after her last club, the Portland Fire, who folded in the offseason.


Leave it to Van to talk about Fire trucks...


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

The gift of persuasion. Thank goodness he has it! But you know, I think he's right. A very good player can fulfill the dream of a lifetime but the timeframe is not large. Enjoy playing ball now, Ukari, you can grow up later! :-D


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Practice Update 




> The Comets went through a grueling three-and-a-half hour practice. Wednesday's session included a 20-minute scrimmage against Rockets guard Moochie Norris and Rockets assistant coaches Jim Boylen, Melvin Hunt, Mike Wells and team scout B.J. Johnson. Comets Head Coach Van Chancellor officiated the game and gave his team a few favorable calls, but they didn't need many. With Swoopes and Cooper out, Tina Thompson dominated the contest and led the Comets to a 56-51 overtime victory. Norris forced the overtime by nailing a three-pointer with 5.8 seconds left in regulation, but the Comets could not be stopped during the extra period. "Any time I bring in the coaches I'm trying to see how far along we are," said Chancellor. "I'm trying to evaluate players and this is a great way to do that. Sometimes when we play each other all of the time, we can't see how far along we are."


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Van Chancellor has to be one of the most likeable coaches, Mens or Women's bball. The guy is hilarious.

Have you guys ever watched "Will and Grace" with that little southern guy that Karen trades insults with? He was this little southern fireball with the whole drawwwwwwl kicking.

The first time I saw him, I thought man, that sure reminds me of Van Chance.

Ok, no more random thoughts.

Stuart


----------

